# My new to me restoration project!!



## AZPilot (Apr 12, 2019)

I picked up a used 04052 Toro Greensmaster 1000, for a great deal. I knew going into the deal that it was goign to require some TLC. Here are some pics of the new mower affectionately named "Buzz". Needless to say I'm excited, gonna head over to the merch area and see if I can get a TLF sticker for my rigs.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

Good luck, I just used mine tonight after a full restoration over the winter. Saw stripes in my yard for the first time


----------



## AZPilot (Apr 12, 2019)

Man that is gonna be so nice, not easily achieved on my Tru-Cut. How long did your restore take you, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Nice, I may have picked up a few used toros to try out recently also. I'm def following this!

Do you have a plan of attack?


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

It looks like it won't need much to restore it, if any. What are you thinking you'll have to do? I also restored one over the winter and @jimbeckel was a great resource that I used. Let me know if you have any questions bc I may have done it already. I can almost guarantee @jimbeckel will have all the answers, he tore his down completely.


----------



## AZPilot (Apr 12, 2019)

SGrabs33 said:


> Nice, I may have picked up a few used toros to try out recently also. I'm def following this!
> 
> Do you have a plan of attack?


Plan of attack:
1)I'm going to start with S100 motorcycle cleaner, got that tip from @silvercymbal
2)I know I need a new tube for one of the transport wheels, so I will replace both at the same time. 
3)Spark plug will change for sure.
4)Next to drain the old fuel and clean the carburetor, probably some new seals along the way.
5)inspect all the belts replace if necessary
6)Hit all the grease points cause who knows the last time it was greased.
7)An oil change is in order, and a new air filter depending on condition.
8)From there I plan on taking a hard look at the bedknife and reel, at initial glance the reel is in decent condition, but the bedknife be a good Idea to change it out. 
9)Cosmetics aside I may take the kickstand in the back off and get the rust off and send it for powder coating, and if I can locate the top plastic cover it's cracked in a couple places but it's a nice to have not a need. 
10)One thing that is a need to have is a grass catcher I have a line on one but I need them to come down on the price, unless I am being unreasonable how much do you think used?


----------



## AZPilot (Apr 12, 2019)

cwrx82 said:


> It looks like it won't need much to restore it, if any. What are you thinking you'll have to do? I also restored one over the winter and @jimbeckel was a great resource that I used. Let me know if you have any questions bc I may have done it already. I can almost guarantee @jimbeckel will have all the answers, he tore his down completely.


The basics spark plug, oil, air filter, drain fuel and clean carb, and hit the grease points. Check belts and then condition of reel and bed knife.

One thing I'm on the hunt for is a grass catcher at a reasonable price, if you know of one I'm looking.

I appreciate the advice and help anything else I should look at that I missed?


----------



## AZPilot (Apr 12, 2019)

AZPilot said:


> cwrx82 said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like it won't need much to restore it, if any. What are you thinking you'll have to do? I also restored one over the winter and @jimbeckel was a great resource that I used. Let me know if you have any questions bc I may have done it already. I can almost guarantee @jimbeckel will have all the answers, he tore his down completely.
> ...


BTW I went all the way through @jimbeckel restore thread and wow, that's what I had in mind, I would love to powder coat it another color. I am mechanically inclined, so it is very tempting to do a total tear down, especially for the price I picked this up. 
I did notice one of the quick release mechanisms is broken not sure if that is replaceable or if it only comes as a wheel assembly, some parts are that way. 
Anyone in AZ I think the 2 best places for toro parts locally are Arizona Power Distributor in Tempe or A-Z equipment rental.


----------



## AZPilot (Apr 12, 2019)

jimbeckel said:


> Good luck, I just used mine tonight after a full restoration over the winter. Saw stripes in my yard for the first time


Went through your restore, and that's what I had in mind as I will use my Tru-Cut most of the season, I have some leveling I still need to do. I'm gonna take my time and make it as close to new, kind of like therapy to me.

I don't have access to a bead blaster, so it may get a little pricey, I gotta check with my powder coat guy to see what he would charge, sometimes they are really pick and want to blast it themselves.

Thanks for the restore post, I did a similar labor of love when I swapped my auto transmission on my Acura TL to a 6 spd. MT and changed the knuckles over to the Brembo brakes. Funny the hardest part of that project was figuring out how to make the reverse lights work Acura was too kind not to post a good electrical schematic.

I may pick your brain from time to time if that's ok with you??


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

AZPilot said:


> AZPilot said:
> 
> 
> > cwrx82 said:
> ...


Let me look at my box of spare parts, I can send you some leftover stuff that I didn't use, bearings belts, screws, a new bedknife if you are interested.


----------



## trickd122 (Jun 19, 2018)

Great motivation guys. I picked up 2 GM1000s for $100 total. They both work but need TLC and lots of it. This may sound crazy but I'd like to paint mine Hausqvarna orange. I'd definitely be interested in parts as well. Great thread


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

trickd122 said:


> Great motivation guys. I picked up 2 GM1000s for $100 total. They both work but need TLC and lots of it. This may sound crazy but I'd like to paint mine Hausqvarna orange. I'd definitely be interested in parts as well. Great thread


I sent everything I had to @AZPilot


----------

